# Oorderin ko na ito. = I will order it now.



## AskLang

Oorderin ko na ito.
*I will order it now.*

'Now' apparently means the present time while 'na' indicates some sort of immediacy. Could they be equal, nevertheless?

Salamat po ng marami sa inyong mga pagtugon.


----------



## DotterKat

AskLang said:


> Oorderin ko na ito.
> *I will order it now.*
> 'Now' apparently means the present time while 'na' indicates some sort of immediacy. Could they be equal, nevertheless?



You are correct.

For extra emphasis, you could even add:

Oorderin ko na ito, *ngayon din*!
I will order it now, *right away*!


----------



## AskLang

OK. Thank you DotterKat.


----------

